# does a dogs age matter?



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about starting Shutzhund with Dodger and I wanted to know. Does he have to start training by a certian age? he's 2 1/2 can he start schutzhund training or is he too old?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can start them at any age. It's always easier to start them as puppies, but you can do older too; it's just a bit harder as they are no longer a clean slate to work with.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thank you. oh another question is it possible to do therapy work and sch at the same time?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are some therapy groups that ban SchH dogs across the board, no exceptions. There is also the issue of most SchH dogs tend to be very high drive which isn't conducive to therapy work which usually does better with very low drive dogs. There are the exception to the rule dogs that can do both, of course.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ok cool, Dodger's a medium to low medium energy, he's not really high strung and will just lay down in a room, although he's bored in OB classes no matter how tasty the treat, it's almost like he's not being challenged enough. He does have a high prey drive with small furry animals such as cat's and squirrels


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You do understand that you pretty much have to have a high drive dog to do SchH?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Elaine said:


> You do understand that you pretty much have to have a high drive dog to do SchH?


yes. He has a high prey drive. I think with the right work he'll have a high drive it's just finding the right work.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The first dog I titled in SchH was 2.5 when we started protection work. I had tracked her and done obedience from the time she was little. She actually had her CD and BH before we started in bitework. The biggest issue you run into with starting a dog later is that their years being able to trial will be limited.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Elaine said:


> You do understand that you pretty much have to have a high drive dog to do SchH?


I don't think you need a high drive dog to do SchH, maybe to do WELL in schutzhund you do, but Stark is definitely not a high drive dog and we are progressing nicely.

I started Stark in SchH at about 11.5-12 months old and now at 21 months we are almost ready for our BH - almost. 

I find the most important thing to work on with an older dog is FOCUS work. Stark knows all the commands and will perform them anywhere but getting him to focus on ME when performing those commands is a totally different story.

Really work on engagement, focus and I think you will have a blast!

I know Wyane on the board and his oldest female are doing both therapy work and schH, I would message him and pick his brain.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I don't think you need a high drive dog to do SchH, maybe to do WELL in schutzhund you do, but Stark is definitely not a high drive dog and we are progressing nicely.
> 
> I started Stark in SchH at about 11.5-12 months old and now at 21 months we are almost ready for our BH - almost.
> 
> ...


we're working on watch me outside with a little distraction, hes getting better at it. I think as hes getting older its easier for him to focus on me where as 6 months ago it was hard for him to focus outside.

I'll definatly be picking Waynes brain. I think doing Sch will help calm Dodge down, give him a job to do so he'll be better at therapy work. or who knows Sch may not be his thing.


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

I started one of my dogs at Schutzhund at 6 yrs old...and titled her to SchH1 & TR2. She's a super high drive dog, so that helped a lot. It can be done at older ages - just depends a lot more on the dog at that point.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the drives are there or not. The problem I have seen is that the older the dog, the more likely the owners have done other training that interferes with Schutzhund or inhibits drive.


----------

